# Fisher plow help



## cayer5880 (Feb 2, 2012)

This year for some reason my Fisher plow setup doesn’t want to work properly. The plow goes up and down fine, angles left all the way comes back to center but won’t go right of center. I had no problems last year and I didn’t do anything to the setup. The plow will not angle right of center. Go figure? 

It’s an old Fisher setup with the pump running off of the motor. Could one of the valves be stuck and if so how do I fix it? Thanks everyone for your help 

-Chris


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Would start be checking for damage to angle rams. Try disconnecting the rams and make sure the moldboard is not binding.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had an older minute mount that would bind up occasionally. I forget the technical name now, but the section of the moldboard that rides in the hooks on the A-frame would pop out on occasion. I used to keep a five foot bar in the truck to pop it loose.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Ordinarily i would say that your angle cable is out of adjustment but if the plow will return to center after being angled left i suspect you may have a binding problem. Stand outside the truck while someone angles the blade side to side and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## cayer5880 (Feb 2, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank-you all for your advice. A piece of chain got wedged in there somehow. It took two min to fix......Wow I feel really dumb now! Thanks again Thumbs Up


----------

